# Chat seems very slow



## rusky (25 Jun 2012)

As per the title really, there were about 8 in chat & it started to slow down, not showing people in the chatroom etc.

Not sure if it was just chat or if there was a slow down on the server in general.


----------



## Shaun (25 Jun 2012)

Apologies - I was clearing out some old data from a different site on the server and it put a lot heavier load on it than I'd expected. Should all be back to normal now.


----------



## rusky (25 Jun 2012)

No worries, I just didn't want a potential issue slipping past you in case there was something more sinister afoot!


----------



## Shaun (26 Jun 2012)

We're getting busier () so I've been slowly reworking the server resources to better cope with the higher loads; it has to be done in small steps though which is why we've had a few blips recently. Should settle down now as I think I've got a good balance for the time being.


----------

